# Arminian Guard Dogs



## Athaleyah (Mar 6, 2009)

Just a little something I found on the Sacred Sandwich that I found funny at 3:18 am. I make no guarantees that it will be funny at any other time.

Arminian Guard Dogs


----------



## Ezekiel3626 (Mar 6, 2009)

, good one !


----------



## Rangerus (Mar 6, 2009)

it's 4:52 and still pretty funny.


----------



## SemperEruditio (Mar 6, 2009)

I guess the question is....did those guard dogs choose to be guard dogs and cooperated with their trainers or......


----------



## nicnap (Mar 6, 2009)




----------



## Skyler (Mar 10, 2009)

Even Arminian guard dogs refute their own theology!


----------



## PresbyDane (Mar 10, 2009)




----------



## louis_jp (Mar 10, 2009)

I don't get it.


----------



## Skyler (Mar 10, 2009)

louis_jp said:


> I don't get it.



The Arminian guard dogs presumably aren't picked because they're the ones that came forward wagging their tails when the recruiter stopped by the local animal shelter; rather, they're the ones that the recruiter picked as being the best for the job at hand. They came along, maybe kicking and barking, but with a bit of training they do their job right.

Whereas, if the Arminians were consistent they'd pick the dogs that came up to them and then let them run off if they felt that was what the dog wanted to do. 

It's a free will joke.


----------



## louis_jp (Mar 10, 2009)

Skyler said:


> louis_jp said:
> 
> 
> > I don't get it.
> ...



Thanks, but I still don't get it. 

There is some other funny stuff on that site though -- like the King James Version Yellow Pages Bible. "I enjoy ordering pizza using the KJV yellow pages. This way, I can get closer to God before I clog my arteries with Pepperoni and die." Now that's funny.


----------



## Kim G (Mar 10, 2009)

Skyler said:


> louis_jp said:
> 
> 
> > I don't get it.
> ...



Wow, I didn't think that deeply at all. I just thought the caption was funny. An arminian seminary uses dogs to sniff out and remove Calvinist students.


----------



## Skyler (Mar 10, 2009)

Kim G said:


> Skyler said:
> 
> 
> > louis_jp said:
> ...



Well, that's probably all the author intended as well. But there's always more lying just a little bit deeper if you're willing to look.


----------



## SemperEruditio (Mar 10, 2009)

You can always find the inconsistencies in Arminianism...even in a joke.


----------



## JohnGill (Mar 10, 2009)

Some more pics and cartoons along the same line: Calvinistic Cartoons

My favorite is this one:


----------



## AThornquist (Mar 10, 2009)

Kim G said:


> Skyler said:
> 
> 
> > louis_jp said:
> ...





-----Added 3/10/2009 at 01:23:03 EST-----

lol great cartoon, Chris


----------

